# Livery in Ayrshire



## Kima (19 March 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently looking for livery in Ayrshire for my 16.3 TB. I don't really know many people in the area so i'm just after any advice/ general recommendations you may be able to offer.

I've come across a few places during my search but it's proving difficult to find any reviews/ genuine feedback.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## dibbin (19 March 2016)

Whereabouts in Ayrshire are you looking?


----------



## Kima (19 March 2016)

It was initially Ayr itself, however, I am willing to travel for the right yard. I have a sharer and we both drive so it's not too much of an issue


----------



## dibbin (20 March 2016)

Ah right, I'm in North Ayrshire so probably not much help! Good luck with your search


----------



## EmmaC78 (20 March 2016)

There is a FB page called Ayrshire Horsey stuff for sale that is very active so if you post on there you should get some help.


----------



## Kima (21 March 2016)

Ah great thank you!


----------



## Lintel (21 March 2016)

Have seen your previous thread so sorry about your situation, I've heard good things about Thornhill and they have a space at the minute. Check out there fb page


----------



## Kima (21 March 2016)

Lintel said:



			Have seen your previous thread so sorry about your situation, I've heard good things about Thornhill and they have a space at the minute. Check out there fb page 

Click to expand...

Hello, thanks so much. I haven't heard of them so will definitely check them out


----------



## blood_magik (21 March 2016)

There's a few places locally - Muirmill, Ayr Equestrian... I'm sure someone will be in shortly who knows a few more.

If you're willing to travel there's Morris (Kilmaurs), Grassyards (Fenwick), Jack McGeeoch's place (Dundonald)... Stewarton is bit further afield but there are a few yards there - Ryley James Equestrian, Thornhill Livery.

It's a nice area.


----------



## Kima (24 March 2016)

blood_magik said:



			There's a few places locally - Muirmill, Ayr Equestrian... I'm sure someone will be in shortly who knows a few more.

If you're willing to travel there's Morris (Kilmaurs), Grassyards (Fenwick), Jack McGeeoch's place (Dundonald)... Stewarton is bit further afield but there are a few yards there - Ryley James Equestrian, Thornhill Livery.

It's a nice area. 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply - I *think* i've managed to find somewhere - fingers crossed it works out!


----------



## blood_magik (24 March 2016)

Fingers (and hooves) crossed.

I'm moving my boys down that way near the end of the year and can't wait.


----------



## Kima (25 March 2016)

blood_magik said:



			Fingers (and hooves) crossed.

I'm moving my boys down that way near the end of the year and can't wait. 

Click to expand...

Exactly! Fantastic - it seems as though there is some lovely hacking all over and some excellent beaches!

My boy is that bit older now so hopefully that's us settled for good!


----------



## blood_magik (25 March 2016)

Irvine beach is great - Plenty of parking and lovely long stretches of sand away from the dog walkers etc... so you can have a lovely long canter/gallop and not have to worry about upsetting anyone.


----------



## alainax (25 March 2016)

It does seem to be a fab horsey area  Several big competition venues near by, gorgeous horse friendly beaches, lots of horse friendly country parks to hack in - I love it!


----------

